# Jeep Cherokee Whelen TIR3, Vertex, and Spitfire Plus LED



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

This 1999 Cherokee is my daily driver, which is why I wanted to keep everything covert.

Finished install yesterday. I used a Dremel to cut rectangle out the lower portion of the front side markers for the TIR3's.

The Vertex LED's in the tails are clear, Jeep lens is amber a big step-bit made install a snap, they are quite compact. The Spitfire is screwed to a piece of aluminum (stop sign, haha), which is sandwiched above the headliner, visor anchor tabs screw through it.

All is powered through a 3A fuse.



















I had these laying around, gota pick up a couple amber ones.









Chitty video taken early evening:


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice job, especially with the side markers!! Do you have any pictures of the rear lenses install process? I'm considering putting some strobes in the rear lights of my '00 XJ.

Fran


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

the vertex have some pretty impressive patterns....if you wanted more snazz...


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

JeepTJ;853956 said:


> Nice job, especially with the side markers!! Do you have any pictures of the rear lenses install process? I'm considering putting some strobes in the rear lights of my '00 XJ.
> 
> Fran


Thanks, the front marker LIN3's are simply RTV siliconed into the marker light, at first I cut only the back out, but the light did not punch through the reflector very well, so I cut through the reflector and used clear RTV where it meets. A rotary tool (aka: Dremel), with a cut-off wheel worked great for cutting the plastic out.

I also had to trim a bit of the fiberglass where the marker mounts to make room for the light behind.

Here is where I marked where to trim:









Trimmed out (this was the first try with reflective lens in place, not nearly as bright:


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice job on the install - looks clean on the fronts.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

verry nice


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

take a video looks real good


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

fireboy6413;854763 said:


> take a video looks real good


I added a LIN4 to each side rear window and a Slim-miser to the rear window. Also got flush mount switches, they mount in holes slightly larger than 3/4" "Done"

*VIDEO:*


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Slim-miser in rear window (trimmed plastic shroud to make it straight instead of curved).









Lin4


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks Good, What plow you have on it? Did you have to custom fab it to fit? I notice you dont have your lower valance on the front bumper did ya have to remove it to make the plow fit? Pics please...


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

doo-man;878307 said:


> Looks Good, What plow you have on it? Did you have to custom fab it to fit? I notice you dont have your lower valance on the front bumper did ya have to remove it to make the plow fit? Pics please...


Thanks. Yes, I had to fab a TJ Western Suburbanite mount to fit the XJ Cherokee since a mount for that plow was never available for the Cherokee.

The bumper is an aftermarket one (original Cherokee bumper was dented), the bumper is independent of the plow mount.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87357


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I should get to try them out for the first time tomorrow, 10 - 14" expected.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

The ones in the side markers look like LIN3s to me

But love the fab work.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

maelawncare;914655 said:


> The ones in the side markers look like LIN3s to me
> 
> But love the fab work.


They are, my error in the title.


----------

